# Palmetto?



## kempshark (Aug 8, 2008)

I know some guys down here in Florida that say they used to use palmetto stumps for smoking. I've never heard of this before, but I did know some guys that smoked turkeys in a pit (like in the ground) and they would wrap the birds in palmetto fronds (leaves) before they put them in the pit and buried them. Have any of you Florida guys (or anyone else) heard of using palmetto? 

I'm just looking into any local wood sources or anything different. This doesn't necessarily sound good to me, but I know they used to use mangrove for smoking fish. That doesn't necessarily sound appetizing either, but the oldtimers swear by it.


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 8, 2008)

My experience has been like what you said...........heard of it, never tried it.


----------



## solar (Aug 8, 2008)

Never heard of it, but the burning ones that I've been around didn't smell so great. Maybe the stumps are the key.

All I know is, if Palmetto ever becomes really popular for smoking, I have a endless supply.


----------

